# F250 Super Duty For Sale With Western Wideout(Kalamazoo)



## Plow25045sv (Dec 11, 2017)

2016 F250 SuperDuty For Sale With Western Wide Out Plow(6.2L Gas) 

13000Miles 
Plow Barely Used- Drive Way Use 
Beautiful Truck 

Taking Bids 
Not Hurting to sell but interested to sell


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Plow25045sv said:


> 2016 F250 SuperDuty For Sale With Western Wide Out Plow(6.2L Gas)
> 
> 13000Miles
> Plow Barely Used- Drive Way Use
> ...


How about some pics. so we can actually see what you got, Is the truck free from a bank? Reg cab? color, Plow pics, Good luck


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Given the information provided I'll start bidding at $10000.00.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Given the information provided I'll start bidding at $10000.00.


$10005


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

iceyman said:


> $10005


I'll see that plus a 6 pack of drinks of the seller's choice.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Posts, leaves right after post.
No pics no number.

10006.76


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Posts, leaves right after post.
> No pics no number.
> 
> 10006.76


10007.01 and some weed brownies and some boones farm to wash them down.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Boones farm huh...
I'm gunna have to raise you some mad dog then.....his choice of flavor


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mad dog has flavor(s)???


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

dieselss said:


> Boones farm huh...
> I'm gunna have to raise you some mad dog then.....his choice of flavor


Okay this is it, Ripple and some cheap Champlain , He can have shampimple,


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

alright, enough with the off topic banter...let's give the guy a chance to respond and, as always, if you're not interested then don't post in the for sale forum

thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> alright, enough with the off topic banter...let's give the guy a chance to respond and, as always, if you're not interested then don't post in the for sale forum
> 
> thanks


Ok, however how many times do we have to go through this....posts, won't put up important info... .and then leaves and isn't back for days?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

dieselss said:


> Ok, however how many times do we have to go through this....posts, won't put up important info... .and then leaves and isn't back for days?


I get it...so, we can wait for him to respond if he really wants to sell it or all can move on


----------



## Liberty LLC (Dec 23, 2011)

Photos and details please


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ummmm, and where are these items located exactly????


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Liberty LLC said:


> Photos and details please


We're ALL waiting....he hasn't been back since he posted. So nice


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> Ummmm, and where are these items located exactly????


They're in the Zoo the one thing he did at least put in there......


----------



## Phil1747 (Feb 9, 2011)

sooo any pics??


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

closing this for now and if the OP comes back and wants to pursue selling it then I can re-open


----------

